# Affordable New forest livery yard recommendations?



## Glooc (15 August 2018)

Hi everyone, I'm just wondering if anyone is at a livery yard that is *affordable*, friendly, has a good mix of people and horses and that also is close enough to New Forest that you can hack there (great hacking is much more important than anything related to events for us). I'm thinking that somewhere north of New forest is likely to be best - but I'm really open to any suggestions.. would just love to hear about any livery yards that you've experienced and liked... and why? 
Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## StaffofZig (31 August 2018)

Hi, 
There's a yard in a place called Pilley near lymington which is in the New Forest and is one of the most affordable. No bitchyness, easy going, good grazing, diy, live in or out. 
I've kept Zig there for 8 years and he's very happy and relaxed.
But would be a trek from north NF
Let me know if you need details because they don't advertise 
Cheers


----------



## StaffofZig (31 August 2018)

Just to add if you check out NFED.com it's a website dedicated to the New Forest equine community and has liveries listed there


----------

